# What do you think makes for a Romantic Partner?



## Darla (Feb 21, 2010)

I saw this topic discussed elsewhere and I thought it might be interesting here. This is a two part question: What makes for a romantic partner? and secondly Is your partner romantic?

I included a poll for the second question so if you don't wish to elaborate..........




?


----------



## Chaeli (Feb 21, 2010)

My partner is romantic when it counts and not only tells me but shows me I'm loved all the time.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a partner who quietly tells me they love me. I mean we do the hello and goodbye ILUs and kisses but they do little things just to show me they are thinking of me. Just today they brought me home some foofoo lemonade and a super soft blanket just because. Or they take the time to make dinner for me and the kids when I am tired even though they work so hard. So yes, I'm lucky.


----------

